# Hand-coloring



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry if this has been discussed before, but here goes...
I'm planning to try hand-coloring and i have a few important unanswered questions. Obviously it should be on FB paper. But is it necessary to use these special oils..? Somebody told me it could work with chalks. Could it?
And do I color while the print is still wet or should it dry first?

I really don't know if these questions make any sense, but i've never done h-c before :blushing:


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 21, 2006)

im not sure on the specfic paint types. im pretty sure i use oils. but wait till the print is dry.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2006)

ok, then... but do I need any special photo oils or just any oil paints?


----------



## terri (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Alexandra - I've been handcoloring on silver gelatin prints for several years now, and have taught a workshop, so maybe I can help.  

Definitely wait until your print is dry. I prefer FB paper myself, but the main thing is make sure you have a matte or semi-matte surface. 

I love using photo oils, they are made just for this purpose and really impart the "classic" look to a finished piece. That said, you can use regular paint oils - just know that they are more opaque and can block up your image. 

If you want to really learn the process, begin with a "starter" kit of photo oils and buy yourself a color wheel to help you when you want to mix colors. A little dab of these oils goes a looooong way, so they are more economical than you might think. 

I also enjoy using chalks. You don't need to prep the paper with anything. (If you buy the oils you'll get a small bottle of Prepared Medium Solution that you swab lightly over your print first with a cotton ball and let dry before you begin to color - you'll get instructions.) I like chalk pencils, but you can use any kind, really. 

What else would you like to know?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 21, 2006)

I have colored with water color and even the liquid felt tip pens.  With those you have to spray the print either rc or fiber with matte spray to give it tooth.  Actually it just makes a rough surface to hold the paint.  I found that over the years the watercolors and the pens fade but do so pleasantly.  I you are going to archive them in a book they shouldn't ever fade.  this is just my experience.  Not to be taken as gospel.

I have used regular oils both from the tube and also cut heavily with turpentine.  I have painted on prints with latex craft paints after toothing up the prints.  I think I like the watercolor best but that is just me.  I like washed out colors.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks a LOT for the help, you two 

I'll get around trying it soon, so I'll probably have more specific questions then.

I decided on water colors. I've seen many prints colored that way and they have the look i like the most


----------

